# I think I finally found the answer to our LED DRL's



## vwaudivim (Jan 6, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9pXawGM9k6k&feature=related

Check out the store link, these are really cool if you ask me

Frankie


----------



## MySilver2010CC (Sep 21, 2010)

vwaudivim said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9pXawGM9k6k&feature=related
> 
> Check out the store link, these are really cool if you ask me
> 
> Frankie


How are will we be able to order these??? Everyone doesn't speak or read Chinese:screwy:.


----------



## vwaudivim (Jan 6, 2011)

MySilver2010CC said:


> How are will we be able to order these??? Everyone doesn't speak or read Chinese:screwy:.


Just use google chrome to surf the site, it will automatically translate for you into english. Im ordering a set this weekend. I'll be the test dummy, lol. Will post pics up once there installed. I like the fact that they'll act as DRL's in white/blue but for turn signals they'll go back to yellow. I think this is the nicest design Ive seen yet and most factory looking. No need to stick some LED strip onto the car somewhere

Frankie


----------



## MySilver2010CC (Sep 21, 2010)

vwaudivim said:


> Just use google chrome to surf the site, it will automatically translate for you into english. Im ordering a set this weekend. I'll be the test dummy, lol. Will post pics up once there installed. I like the fact that they'll act as DRL's in white/blue but for turn signals they'll go back to yellow. I think this is the nicest design Ive seen yet and most factory looking. No need to stick some LED strip onto the car somewhere
> 
> Frankie


Yea, I'm digging these!!!! Thanks for the Google Chrome tip! Haven't used GC yet...


----------



## meccausa (Dec 7, 2010)

MySilver2010CC said:


> How are will we be able to order these??? Everyone doesn't speak or read Chinese:screwy:.


Guys if you are having trouble translating from Chinese to English its because it's not chinese. 

It's KOREAN. You can instantly tell by their website ending of kr for Korea/ Korean. 

Just FYI... that being said I trust Korean made stuff over Chinese stuff even though im Chinese.


----------



## mr2guru (Oct 1, 2006)

Nice find!


----------



## MySilver2010CC (Sep 21, 2010)

meccausa said:


> Guys if you are having trouble translating from Chinese to English its because it's not chinese.
> 
> It's KOREAN. You can instantly tell by their website ending of kr for Korea/ Korean.
> 
> Just FYI... that being said I trust Korean made stuff over Chinese stuff even though im Chinese.


Thanks Mecca... I've already translated from Korean to English using GC. Works great!


----------



## TJEli (May 15, 2009)

Very cool. Looking forward to updates.

I sure wish someone would come out with a headlight that has the eyebrow LED DRLs in it.

-Eli


----------



## MySilver2010CC (Sep 21, 2010)

TJEli said:


> Very cool. Looking forward to updates.
> 
> I sure wish someone would come out with a headlight that has the eyebrow LED DRLs in it.
> 
> -Eli


x's 2!!!:thumbup:


----------



## mciggy (Nov 27, 2010)

how much do they cost?


----------



## Beastmobile (Jan 12, 2011)

How much are they and how do you order? They have 2 different versions. Version 1 & 2. 

What does it take to install? is it plug and play?


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

I just scanned through the site and I couldn't find any pricing info...however there is a customer care number so any callers? anyone?


----------



## washanobotit (Dec 29, 2010)

praneetloke said:


> I just scanned through the site and I couldn't find any pricing info...however there is a customer care number so any callers? anyone?


Yeah, I didn't see a price or where i could order. I think I may have to call


----------



## Beastmobile (Jan 12, 2011)

Is this the price 370,000원 

Is that like $335 US dollars?


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

I assume this would require vag com?

I would SO buy these!


----------



## Dion (Aug 30, 2003)

I wanna know more about the headlights.


----------



## vwaudivim (Jan 6, 2011)

AHHHHH Always love to help out the community, LOL. When I saw these I instantly was like these are perfect factory fit. I mean that other guy here who was making them and jacking everyones money were nice but didnt really fit anywhere. These are actually a direct replacement so I think they would really fit the bill. What else is nice is that like I mentioned before for the DRL's there blue/whiteish, I believe V1 are more blue and V2 are more white is that when you hit the turn signal they go yellow so no issues with DOT or anything like that. In any event Im glad you guys thought this was a good find, Im gonna call them tomorrow or whenever there daytime is and check out xe.com to see how much 370000 korean dollars translates into american ones, lol.

Frankie


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

xx4u2nvxx said:


> I assume this would require vag com?
> 
> I would SO buy these!


I wouldn't think these would need VagCom as you can change amber corners to clear without Vag-com.


----------



## Daze513 (May 25, 2010)

VdubTX said:


> I wouldn't think these would need VagCom as you can change amber corners to clear without Vag-com.


Yea but the DRL has to be transfered down from the main headlamps, to the turn signal. Then you would have the LED drl, and the LED turn signal when activated.


----------



## vwaudivim (Jan 6, 2011)

Daze513 said:


> Yea but the DRL has tobe transfered down from the main headlamps, to the turn signal. Then you would have the LED drl, and the LED turn signal when activated.


Exactly

Frankie


----------



## vwaudivim (Jan 6, 2011)

Live rates at 2011.02.07 21:52:00 UTC 
370,000.00 KRW = 335.875 USD 
South Korea Won United States Dollars 
1 KRW = 0.000907770 USD 1 USD = 1,101.60 KRW 

Frankie


----------



## Beastmobile (Jan 12, 2011)

vwaudivim said:


> Live rates at 2011.02.07 21:52:00 UTC
> 370,000.00 KRW = 335.875 USD
> South Korea Won United States Dollars
> 1 KRW = 0.000907770 USD 1 USD = 1,101.60 KRW
> ...


I wonder if they would do a group buy and save us some dough?


----------



## meccausa (Dec 7, 2010)

Just note, their customer care might not have an english speaking representative. Even though their culture is heavily influenced by hip hop culture and very consumer marketing driven, I was surprised how little english people in the streets spoke. 

We were lucky to find some Chinese immigrants that helped us order food and convinced our cute translator to take us around while I was in Seoul for a trade show. 

Its crazy how materialistic their commercial advertising is, never seen so many girls in short shorts on everyday TV commercial ads.


----------



## earnhardtfan77 (Jan 27, 2009)

335 is alot for some lights. They do look awesome though


----------



## meccausa (Dec 7, 2010)

earnhardtfan77 said:


> 335 is alot for some lights. They do look awesome though


Well you would pay roughly 100 for the turns themselves.


----------



## vwaudivim (Jan 6, 2011)

What do you guys think about a group buy like the individual suggested above. I'll contact them and try to do all the negotiating. Let's get a roster of who's definitely in and what do you guys think is a fair price, I'm thinking like 225-250 if we get like 10 people, if we can get more I'm thinking a better deal.

Definitely :
Fazooley


----------



## Beastmobile (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm in at that price point vwaudivim. Cheaper would be better but that would work for me even though I don't own a CC yet lool.


----------



## MySilver2010CC (Sep 21, 2010)

vwaudivim said:


> What do you guys think about a group buy like the individual suggested above. I'll contact them and try to do all the negotiating. Let's get a roster of who's definitely in and what do you guys think is a fair price, I'm thinking like 225-250 if we get like 10 people, if we can get more I'm thinking a better deal.
> 
> Definitely :
> Fazooley


Maybe:$225.00


----------



## chief01 (Dec 4, 2006)

Add me in:

Definitely :
Fazooley
chief01


----------



## nstabl (May 7, 2006)

ugh - kind of expensive, let me know if this gets more serious, i am really interested.


----------



## meccausa (Dec 7, 2010)

just FYI- My setup cost me 275-300 for custom set here in the states and the build quality is a C+. I would for sure pay 330 for the level of quality displayed in the videos. You guys have to factor in shipping from overseas as well.


----------



## vwaudivim (Jan 6, 2011)

meccausa said:


> just FYI- My setup cost me 275-300 for custom set here in the states and the build quality is a C+. I would for sure pay 330 for the level of quality displayed in the videos. You guys have to factor in shipping from overseas as well.


Thats why we need to get a group buy going and get them all shipped at once. There small and would fit in a priority flat rate box so once there shipped here figure everyone got another 5.00 postage for priority. I think the build quality is def. the best Ive seen and considering there not like the benz ones everyones making and you gotta basically fit them somewhere these just plug and play in the same spot. Im gonna contact them now and see what they say about a group buy and how many people for what discount, say 5 for X, 10 for X, etc. This is serious dude. if you want in put your name on the list

Frankie


----------



## earnhardtfan77 (Jan 27, 2009)

225 sounds better. If it's at that rate I would consider it


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm in as soon as I see someone who purchases and can give me an english review of them.


----------



## blue hare (Apr 12, 2004)

these are sweet :thumbup:


----------



## Beastmobile (Jan 12, 2011)

chief01 said:


> Add me in:
> 
> Definitely :
> Fazooley
> ...


I 'm in too


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

335?! naah..I'll save up for my wheels which is due sometime soon (sigh)..every dollar I can keep towards buying them .. if you guys do get it, post pics!!


----------



## Daze513 (May 25, 2010)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> I'm in as soon as I see someone who purchases and can give me an english review of them.


Same here.


----------



## vwaudivim (Jan 6, 2011)

Daze513 said:


> Same here.


i tried calling there mobile last nigth and just got VM, I gotta see what the time difference is and call them during there business hours

Frankie


----------



## lrluis (Nov 1, 2005)

For 225? Hell yeah, add me to the group buy.


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

Add me to the groupbuy as well.


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

Korea is between 14 and 17 hours ahead of the US. 14 hours in EST and 17 in PST.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

lrluis said:


> For 225? Hell yeah, add me to the group buy.


where are you getting 225 for a group buy?


----------



## MySilver2010CC (Sep 21, 2010)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> where are you getting 225 for a group buy?





vwaudivim said:


> What do you guys think about a group buy like the individual suggested above. I'll contact them and try to do all the negotiating. Let's get a roster of who's definitely in and what do you guys think is a fair price, *I'm thinking like 225-250 if we get like 10 people, if we can get more I'm thinking a better deal.
> *
> Definitely :
> Fazooley


From the OP.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

MySilver2010CC said:


> From the OP.


roger that. Missed it for some reason. I'm up for the 225-250 group buy add me to the list


----------



## darvex (Nov 12, 2010)

If a group buy comes about I would also like to be a part at 225 to 250.


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> roger that. Missed it for some reason. I'm up for the 225-250 group buy add me to the list


10-4, I'll go in just cause I can't let DJ_cronic get something that I don't have. haha


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

cook0066 said:


> 10-4, I'll go in just cause I can't let DJ_cronic get something that I don't have. haha


hahaha there ya go buddy! Also for everyone else started a list that's easier to track. Just copy from my post and add your name to it we'd probably need 10 or so. If you already posted and are intrested add your name. Also someone to take care of the group buy part. I'm leaving that to someone else. I don't like holding other's money or dealing with companies from overseas. 

1.Fazooley
2.chief01 
3.dj_cronic_metal
4.cook0066
5.xx4u2nvxx


----------



## built2prfctn (Jul 9, 2005)

Is there anyway to keep these on without the headligths??


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

built2prfctn said:


> Is there anyway to keep these on without the headligths??


I would just direct wire them so when the car is on the will be on. Haha.


----------



## meccausa (Dec 7, 2010)

built2prfctn said:


> Is there anyway to keep these on without the headligths??


I think they have it wired direct plug and play if the quality is really that good. You will just have to disable your normal DRL's.


----------



## vwaudivim (Jan 6, 2011)

built2prfctn said:


> Is there anyway to keep these on without the headligths??


Im thinking to get them to work the way we all want since as we all know on the CC we cant have fogs as DRL via vagcom the EuroLight switch would be necesarry.

Frankie


----------



## wobvintage3 (Jun 10, 2005)

Im in at the 225-250 range if they are plug and play w/euro switch and/or vag tweaks.

1.Fazooley
2.chief01
3.dj_cronic_metal
4.cook0066
5.xx4u2nvxx 
6.wobvintage3


----------



## mr2guru (Oct 1, 2006)

wobvintage3 said:


> Im in at the 225-250 range if they are plug and play w/euro switch and/or vag tweaks.
> 
> 1.Fazooley
> 2.chief01
> ...


I'd say at a minimum you'll have to run a jumper harness from the DRL's down to the turn signals.


----------



## lrluis (Nov 1, 2005)

mr2guru said:


> Im in at the 225-250 range if they are plug and play w/euro switch and/or vag tweaks.
> 
> 1.Fazooley
> 2.chief01
> ...


I'm just making sure I'm being added to this list.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

The more important question here is who wants to handle the buy?


----------



## windsor96vr6 (Aug 3, 2005)

add me too....


----------



## lightguy (Nov 28, 2010)

Whoa did noone notice the LED strip in the headlights also? Look at the video again, the headlights are tricked out also!

I'd like to know more about what it takes to make this work. If they are going to be ~$300 +euro switch +vag-com (I might have to buy, since I'm in the sticks) then idk. But for $250 and me finding vag-com, then I would def be in! These look sweet. Wonder if you need the corner reflector from the clear corners?


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

windsor96vr6 said:


> add me too....


add yourself sir list is above you.


----------



## brianlhodge (Dec 17, 2009)

I would be in at 250


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

Add me to the list!


----------



## Daze513 (May 25, 2010)

I haven't looked at the options in VAG since I only turned off my DRL. But in VAG you would have to make the turn signals as DRL, to have the white LED strips on. Now how does the yellow strip come on if the white strip is taking up the current?

Unless the OEM harness has support for 2 stage lighting like our brake lights (when the parking lights are on the bulbs are lit with less power, when brakes are pressed the same bulbs light with full intensity, hence the "2 stage"). These turn signals would need some kind of relay or resistors, or something, to differentiate the current of a DRL, from the current of a turn signal activated, and switch the current to the proper light strip. 

If I have to be running wires and splicing into stuff and doing too many weird VAG coding changes, then I may not be too interested. No matter how good they may fit. They are nice though.


----------



## UMJonny (Dec 7, 2009)

Daze513 said:


> Unless the OEM harness has support for 2 stage lighting like our brake lights (when the parking lights are on the bulbs are lit with less power, when brakes are pressed the same bulbs light with full intensity, hence the "2 stage"). These turn signals would need some kind of relay or resistors, or something, to differentiate the current of a DRL, from the current of a turn signal activated, and switch the current to the proper light strip.
> 
> If I have to be running wires and splicing into stuff and doing too many weird VAG coding changes, then I may not be too interested. No matter how good they may fit. They are nice though.



Tail light bulbs, turn signal bulbs, and most head light bulbs are dual filament. There is no variance in voltage. So, they are basically two bulbs in one.

Unless our turn signals have dual filament bulbs with two circuits to power both, you'll need to run wires from another circuit.

Seems like the best solution would be to run off of the actual DRL circuit, as you wouldn't be using them anyways. You'd just have to find a way to fool the car into thinking it's lighting halogens and not an LED strip. 

The people that make these might have all of this figured out though...


----------



## Daze513 (May 25, 2010)

UMJonny said:


> Tail light bulbs, turn signal bulbs, and most head light bulbs are dual filament. There is no variance in voltage. So, they are basically two bulbs in one.
> 
> Unless our turn signals have dual filament bulbs with two circuits to power both, you'll need to run wires from another circuit.
> 
> ...


Take a look our bulbs and you'll see that in the case of the CC they are not. You are right about most cars and bulbs, just not our CC. The headlight is H7 which is single filament, the turn, and brake lights are also single filament 921. The car actually sends 2 different intensities to the bulbs and then they glow accordingly. 

If they were dual filament then the parking filament can burn out while the brake filament would still light, and vice versa. But in the CC once you lose the bulb, you lose it for both the parking and brake. If you shine a light on the bulb right from outside the brake light housing you will see the single filament. 

Which is why I believe that these turn signals have to have some other additional internal piece or maybe outboard controller to allow the use of DRL and Turn signal off of one source of current. Or they don't and like you said we would have to run wires and splice, and then trick the circuit into lighting LEDs rather than Filament, which may not be of equal resistance, then you would have to add a load equalizer to not get a "bulb out".

Whatever the case may be, I hope we get to see how they work soon because they do look awesome. Maybe this Korean company has it all figured out and it is truly plug and play which in that case im buying! :thumbup:


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Any updates on calling them?


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Daze513 said:


> Take a look our bulbs and you'll see that in the case of the CC they are not. You are right about most cars and bulbs, just not our CC. The headlight is H7 which is single filament, the turn, and brake lights are also single filament 921. The car actually sends 2 different intensities to the bulbs and then they glow accordingly.
> 
> If they were dual filament then the parking filament can burn out while the brake filament would still light, and vice versa. But in the CC once you lose the bulb, you lose it for both the parking and brake. If you shine a light on the bulb right from outside the brake light housing you will see the single filament.
> 
> ...


mostly correct

it uses pulse width modulation, a frequency of "on & off" to control the brightness.

similar to how a wastegate is used to cotrol boost


----------



## Daze513 (May 25, 2010)

BsickPassat said:


> mostly correct
> 
> it uses pulse width modulation, a frequency of "on & off" to control the brightness.
> 
> similar to how a wastegate is used to cotrol boost


Much more specifically it's exactly Pulse width modulation. Which makes the use of LEDs much trickier. And makes our CAN - BUS cars go crazy.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

CAN-BUS system already supports LED's in certain areas of the exterior lighting:
mirror turn signals and the rear lamps (except fog & reverse)


----------



## Daze513 (May 25, 2010)

Maybe on the B6 passat it supports the rear brake lights, but I tried putting in an LED bulb in the rear brake lights of our CC, a very little bulb, with the same 921 base, and it didn't work. I had to put one in with built in resistor/ equalizer, and it was can bus compatible, and it worked fine, including both intensities of lighting, but the bulb was then too wide to fit in the housing. Too wide cuz the bulb base contained several electronic components to work with the can bus.

Same thing happened with my license plate bulbs, then had to order can bus specific. I knew it from the beginning but wanted to try the non can bus anyways lol. I those areas that the can bus doesn't support LEDs it doesn't act right. Too long to explain. Lol. 

Anyways, back to original topic, any updates on this?


----------



## washanobotit (Dec 29, 2010)

add me to the list... are there even any updates?


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

no idea on updates I believe some earlier mentioned about coordinating, but at this point I just messaged my buddy that's stationed over there in the military and i'm going to see if he can get a hold of them and pick me up a set.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

I have a representative from our Achtuning Korea store looking into these. I have no info at this time and I'm not making any promises but I will at least update you guys with what I hear back.


----------



## earnhardtfan77 (Jan 27, 2009)

[email protected]!NG said:


> I have a representative from our Achtuning Korea store looking into these. I have no info at this time and I'm not making any promises but I will at least update you guys with what I hear back.


nice...thanks man


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

[email protected]!NG said:


> I have a representative from our Achtuning Korea store looking into these. I have no info at this time and I'm not making any promises but I will at least update you guys with what I hear back.


appreciate it man


----------



## UMJonny (Dec 7, 2009)

BsickPassat said:


> mostly correct
> 
> it uses pulse width modulation, a frequency of "on & off" to control the brightness.
> 
> similar to how a wastegate is used to cotrol boost


well **** me runnin... lol


----------



## Scott Evil (Aug 21, 2002)

Can they make tail-lights as well?


----------



## simbany1 (Jul 28, 2002)

Bump for an update. By far, these are the best drl led's that I've seen out of all the research I've done. The whole lamp lighting up with led's and then changing to amber for the turns. Very OEM looking.


----------



## billyvegas (Feb 20, 2011)

WOW - I didnt even pick up my CC yet but I'm in!


----------



## Beastmobile (Jan 12, 2011)

Just picked up my CC yesterday and want these if they are priced right


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

No news yet guys. As promised, info will be posted as soon as we hear something. _(Posting this to eliminate the few calls we've already received about this item.)_


----------



## simbany1 (Jul 28, 2002)

Bump


----------



## BigBadBull (Aug 20, 2004)

B6 Passat owner here, I'm in if you can get them down to $225-250 area.


----------



## madeinkorea23 (Dec 8, 2006)

I'm going to try make a call this afternoon and see what the pricing is etc. I live in So Cal but my parents live in Korea and I might be going for spring break and if i do i could probably bring several sets back with me for the people who want it on vortex which would save international shipping fees i guess. I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## JYGTI (Oct 27, 2009)

*thats acutally korean buddy.*

not all asian characters are chinese.


----------



## JYGTI (Oct 27, 2009)

*also*

the prices are outrageous.
The LED DRL and turning lights are over 350 dollars in us currency.


----------



## kimchi29 (Sep 15, 2008)

JYGTI said:


> the prices are outrageous.
> The LED DRL and turning lights are over 350 dollars in us currency.


oem s6 leds are 500, for the quality they seem to be 350 isnt really that bad


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

kimchi29 said:


> oem s6 leds are 500, for the quality they seem to be 350 isnt really that bad


oem s6 led's are also plug and play, I don't think these are I guess thats the 150 dollar trade off. I wish vw would come out with something already. They'd make a ton of money and they wouldn't have to do much dev other than taking apart a set of s6 lights and throwing them in the cc's housing.


----------



## kimchi29 (Sep 15, 2008)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> oem s6 led's are also plug and play, I don't think these are I guess thats the 150 dollar trade off. I wish vw would come out with something already. They'd make a ton of money and they wouldn't have to do much dev other than taking apart a set of s6 lights and throwing them in the cc's housing.


not really plug and play. you have to do a lot of cutting and custom wire harnesses to make them work. had them on my MKV. even on the a6 you have to cut the bumper to get them to fit unless you get the S6 front bumper. 

the oem s6 leds are HUUGGGEE!!! 


I'm sure these will be much much easier to install since they more than likely wont require you to hack into your bumper. the only thing you'll have to do is wire them up


----------



## kimchi29 (Sep 15, 2008)

or even the leds on the R20 and scirocco r


----------



## voodoosoul (Oct 24, 2006)

I'm down for a set:thumbup:


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Found another one of these places too

http://www.lightdns.ru/index.php?option=com_content&view=category&layout=blog&id=96


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

people willing to pay an arm & a leg....

I should quit my job and stock up on turn signals and custom make my own to sell....


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

^ Not a bad idea...

That's basically what I'm hearing is the position of the gentlemen in Korea making these. At best, he's turning out about one a day, is nowhere near "production level" status, and is not willing to budge on a (I'm hearing $400?!?) list price without a pre-purchase of a significant quantity. (A quantity not worth me approaching management about basically.) 

That's where I stand.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

this is the response I got from the russian place

Hello!
Price for this modules - 700$
Shipping cost - 75$
It's p'n'p. It have cpu-problem desicion. It's not certificated by VAG.
С уважением, Дмитрий
LED-студия LightDNS


----------



## Beastmobile (Jan 12, 2011)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> this is the response I got from the russian place
> 
> Hello!
> Price for this modules - 700$
> ...


700 are they nuts! Lol


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Beastmobile said:


> 700 are they nuts! Lol


depends i see the words pnp but then again theres the part after it. As soon as someone speaks russian and can e-mail them ill be more willing to buy. espeically if I dont have to do crap


----------



## Reading1800 (May 10, 2010)

Bumped just to see if anyone has found a main supplier that can finally sort out for us?


----------



## vwaudivim (Jan 6, 2011)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> depends i see the words pnp but then again theres the part after it. As soon as someone speaks russian and can e-mail them ill be more willing to buy. espeically if I dont have to do crap


 This may actually work out to our advantage, I speak russian and will call them on monday. I also have my outsourced team in the exact same town who are doing our support work for our datacenter down here in brooklyn. I can even have them visit the facility. I think we can getter a better price if they go there and pick them up, something about russians doing for russians, LOL 

Frankie


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

vwaudivim said:


> This may actually work out to our advantage, I speak russian and will call them on monday. I also have my outsourced team in the exact same town who are doing our support work for our datacenter down here in brooklyn. I can even have them visit the facility. I think we can getter a better price if they go there and pick them up, something about russians doing for russians, LOL
> 
> Frankie


 sounds communist if you ask me (sorry just had to) lol let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Reading1800 (May 10, 2010)

Bump, someone must eventually solve this?


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Reading1800 said:


> Bump, someone must eventually solve this?


yeah im starting to get pissed seeing kia's with led drl now.


----------



## Jhawkcclux (Mar 10, 2011)

It gets worse. The new Tiguan comes w factory oem led drl's. Saw one yesterday, pulled a u-ee and chased him down, hoping he had a source, he said, "that's what sold me, lights like an Audi". I wanted to tell him he sucked, but oh well


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

Now the damn Kia's have them too.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

cook0066 said:


> Now the damn Kia's have them too.


Yep it's all over you bro


----------



## Mr Neon (Apr 7, 2011)

Bump for updates?


----------



## ptfern (Apr 15, 2004)

Mr Neon said:


> Bump for updates?


 

I'm currently working with this company to come up with a nice plug and play option for us. Stay tunned. :thumbup: 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5295900-CC-Custom-DRL-Kit-daylight-amp-turn-signal


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

id be down for DRL LEDs..... 225 is good for me too! :thumbup: 

y u no update dis? :thumbdown:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

I had given up on this idea until my Korean counter-part sent me an email the other day asking if I'm still willing to "test" this item here. Of course, I said yes. He also mentions he has some updates and info to share so I'll wait for him to offer up the details before I post anything further.


----------



## Reading1800 (May 10, 2010)

Year later be good to have as a car that was ahead of the pack is now falling behind


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

My Korean counter-part is back in Seattle and hand carried one of these LED kits back with him. We will be testing them out on my CC at our earliest opportunity to offer our feedback as well as look into possible methods of getting these things to those of you here in the US that are interested. 

Stay tuned.


----------



## Reading1800 (May 10, 2010)

And the UK !


----------



## md5mike (Sep 6, 2010)

[email protected]!NG said:


> My Korean counter-part is back in Seattle and hand carried one of these LED kits back with him. We will be testing them out on my CC at our earliest opportunity to offer our feedback as well as look into possible methods of getting these things to those of you here in the US that are interested.
> 
> Stay tuned.



Oh hell yea, TV is locked on ACHTUN!NG channel now.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

They are now in my possession...


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Looks like a pretty quality looking setup.


----------



## vwaudivim (Jan 6, 2011)

[email protected]!NG said:


> They are now in my possession...



Very nice looking. I think I might have to sell my JLC's and pick up a set of those. Not to say I dont think the JLC's are gonna look fresh for a bit, but I'll grab a set of these with the money I recoup from my JLC ones. Some people are always gonna want a US made product that they can just send in if somethng happens and have a warranty against a korean or russian one where its gonna be nothing but a hassle, you know what I mean.

Frankie


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

Hook those babies up and let's see them!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Will do my best to get these on ASAP. Rather than hooking them up to a constant power per the instructions we received (so they light up as soon as you turn the car on) I am looking into hooking it up to the "parking/city light" function on a euroswitch that I am also waiting to receive. That way I don't have to run the LED DRLs if I don't want to.


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

I like the idea of hooking them into the parking light feature. :thumbup:


----------



## Mr Neon (Apr 7, 2011)

Any idea on some type of pricing they would or could be if we can get them from you in the US? Not holding you to anything but just would like a "feeler" price to see.


----------



## knightfal (May 31, 2011)

I also would love to have them shipped to Europe.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Mr Neon said:


> Any idea on some type of pricing they would or could be if we can get them from you in the US? Not holding you to anything but just would like a "feeler" price to see.


I'm told he charges $300 for his time per set. Then there's the cost of the European (clear) bumper markers. My Korean counterpart is still negotiating rates for bulk or group purchases.


----------



## jorgeasl (Apr 12, 2011)

Do you think this will be ready for purchase soon?? I was about to order the jlc set but i think i should wait...


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

Looks high quality finish on the craftsmanship.


----------



## md5mike (Sep 6, 2010)

def want in on these pending on how they wire up.


----------



## knightfal (May 31, 2011)

I want these as well, so hope you can do direct ship to Europe


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

From my build thread: 



[email protected]!NG said:


> Very pleased with the quality of this guy's work. Install was very straight forward and took about an hour. Had to borrow my tech's Euro switch for these pics but once I get my own and upgrade the halogens (that now look nasty next to the LED DRLs) to HID I'll get some better pictures up. Meanwhile, I will continue discussion with my Korean counter-part and let you know the plan about getting these to those of you interested. I will keep you posted. :thumbup:


----------



## washanobotit (Dec 29, 2010)

Wow.. that looks amazing
I need these


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

Count me in! They look great!


----------



## meccausa (Dec 7, 2010)

I need these as well. Count me in on the group buy!


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

looks good. :thumbup:

just too many new cars out there have LED DRL...i'm not really with the bandwagon there.

built quality looks good though!


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

Dion -- that looks awesome!!! I want!


----------



## ViperCC (May 23, 2011)

I'm in for a set.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm in to buy these when they become available


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> I'm in to buy these when they become available



:thumbup: same over hurrrr


----------



## Hawk443 (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm in as well....


----------



## sergiommms (Oct 17, 2008)

Scott Evil said:


> Can they make tail-lights as well?



Have them build them! That would be one of the most sought-after upgrades/mods ever for the CC!

opcorn:


----------



## idjhl4 (Jun 10, 2011)

Wow this is great LED! I'm going to order one :thumbup:


----------



## jorgeasl (Apr 12, 2011)

Sign me up, I can't wait 
When? when?? when???:banghead:


----------



## i29gtaylor (Mar 8, 2006)

Looks great!


----------



## vwaudivim (Jan 6, 2011)

I'll be selling my JLC ones now and taking these thank you  Count me in for a set

Frankie


----------



## arkijak (Jun 15, 2010)

http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5066/5889487120_49ccc6ffc0_z.jpg

where are the turn signals?


----------



## Seminole CC (May 12, 2010)

I'm in... :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Here's the scoop, guys: 

The "LED Capsule" LED DRL conversion kits for the CC are being sold through our Achtuning Korea store. Here's the link to purchase - http://www.achtuning.kr/src/products/products_detail.php?product_mst_id=0022_00033 (scroll down to see the important info in English). The "Buy Now" button at the bottom of the page will direct you to an online order where you can make payment using any major credit card or PayPal. 

These kits are $499.95 which includes an OEM European clear bumper marker and (for an introductory period) free in-coming freight from Korea. What is _not _included in this kit is the small, clear corner lenses to complete the bumper marker, VW P/Ns 3C8-807-717 and 3C8-807-718 so make sure you source these from your local dealer. Jae is our Achtuning counter part in Korea and any questions or concerns you have about these LED kits can be directed to him. 

5 of these LED conversion kits are en route from Korea and should be here by the end of July. First come, first served. Depending on demand, we will likely have 5 of these kits brought in at a time. Those of you not in the US can contact our Achtuning Korea store directly. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## jorgeasl (Apr 12, 2011)

To get them working like on the video on your website, are we going to need vagcom?


----------



## knightfal (May 31, 2011)

On the video the headlights as well have LED. Any idea how to fix that?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

No clue. 



jorgeasl said:


> To get them working like on the video on your website, are we going to need vagcom?


 Nope. And installation instructions will be included. :thumbup:


----------



## kimchi29 (Sep 15, 2008)

are the instructions up for download? want to see what is involved before i jump on it


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Ill be llooking to pickup a set around mid september. Hope there are some available still then


----------



## FULLYLOADEDVR6 (Dec 2, 2005)

These are basically clear markers with 5 led bulbs in them for 499.00? :screwy:


----------



## Diirk (Jan 9, 2000)

Looks awesome, but seems a bit pricey.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

The price certainly would seem high, especially for those who know how to make these themselves. That said, no one else has stepped up and offered anything "OEM-looking" like this until now so between the amount of time the guy puts into making these, in addition to the quality job he puts behind each one, the cost now to staff additional people to meet the increasing demand for them, then the exchange rate (not in our favor), and Jae's cost to offer these to us... quite a few factors (costs) come into play. 



kimchi29 said:


> are the instructions up for download? want to see what is involved before i jump on it


 Possibly. I know Jae is monitoring this thread so once those (translated) instructions are available, perhaps he'll include a link to download on the product page. Meanwhile, you're welcome to look through the pictures I took during installation to give you an idea.


----------



## CC R line (Mar 27, 2011)

Dion! 

These LED Capsule look really nice, and as you say, these DRL LED light is the best i seen so far. But when i go in too Achtuning Korea, i cant find these light connected to the Passat CC. 
Do you know where to look. Maybe i`m just blind. 

I will get my new beauty of a car next week, and really looking forward to that. 
Would be nice with these DRL LED light on the car also.


----------



## jbcc (Feb 11, 2011)

Perhaps it is just me or the pictures, but they do not seem very bright or noticeable. Audi LED running lights are magnificently bright even on a sunny day. These seem dim. 

Does anyone else agree or am I crazy?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

My pic isn't the best representation of brightness... They're bright enough. :thumbup: 












CC R line said:


> Do you know where to look. Maybe i`m just blind.


 Not sure how to navigate to the product once you land on their home page, but the direct link to the product was listed in my "Here's the scoop" post above.


----------



## evannole (Jul 8, 2011)

arkijak said:


> http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5066/5889487120_49ccc6ffc0_z.jpg
> 
> where are the turn signals?


 Looks very sharp, but I was wondering the same thing: Where are the turn signals?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Check out the youtube video on the product page showing off how these work. :thumbup:


----------



## evannole (Jul 8, 2011)

[email protected]!NG said:


> Check out the youtube video on the product page showing off how these work. :thumbup:


 Very slick. Perhaps I'll get these sometime down the line... thanks!


----------



## madster1818 (Dec 19, 2009)

*Led drl*

Hi there 

Anyone got water sipping into the LED DRL housing issue? I got mine from Europe and only last for 3 months before LED is burnt :banghead: 

Any advise what to enhance the water proof?


----------



## berlin92 (Jun 12, 2011)

Found a cheaper way to get them LED DRL for the cc. OEM FIT. You can do it one of two ways. 
1. Buy the clear OEM lights your self and install the LED's your self $150 i think 

2. Have them do it for you for $350 

I called them up and they were very nice out in cali. 

http://www.jlclightings.com/Volkswagen_CC_LED_Daytime_Running_Lights_LED_DRL_p/sku_132.htm 

http://www.yelp.com/biz/jlc-automotive-led-lighting-monterey-park


----------



## Diirk (Jan 9, 2000)

berlin92 said:


> Found a cheaper way to get them LED DRL for the cc. OEM FIT. You can do it one of two ways.
> 1. Buy the clear OEM lights your self and install the LED's your self $150 i think
> 
> 2. Have them do it for you for $350
> ...


Those look pretty nice. Anyone tried them? I'm assuming you need a VAG to switch the DRL over to the turn signals....


----------



## JLondon (Dec 18, 2011)

Gonna' have to put LED DRLs on my mod list. These will work as per the youtube video for a 2012 R-Line with Euro Switch w/NO VAGCOM changes?

Can you post a link to the installation PDF?


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

MySilver2010CC said:


> How are will we be able to order these??? Everyone doesn't speak or read Chinese:screwy:.


ㅓ냐커ㅏㄴㄴ 
ㄴ커ㅏㅁ멤
ㅕㅇㅅㄸㅁ
Translated...
I want some of those!:beer:

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## JumpalTurbo5 (Feb 21, 2003)

lipprandt35 said:


> ㅓ냐커ㅏㄴㄴ
> ㄴ커ㅏㅁ멤
> ㅕㅇㅅㄸㅁ
> Translated...
> ...


That phrase right there... is jiberish at best.

You can email to [email protected] for now.


----------



## CC R line (Mar 27, 2011)

JLondon said:


> Gonna' have to put LED DRLs on my mod list. These will work as per the youtube video for a 2012 R-Line with Euro Switch w/NO VAGCOM changes?
> 
> Can you post a link to the installation PDF?


I bought these LED DRL and have to say i think it is the best!!
Regarding installation you can folow this link:
http://www.achtuning.kr/src/products/products_detail.php?product_mst_id=0022_00033
Where you find this link:
http://s270.photobucket.com/albums/jj115/AchKorPic/Misc Parts/ledcapsule/

Here are some pictures of my car with these LED lights:


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

*Very nice!!!*



CC R line said:


> I bought these LED DRL and have to say i think it is the best!!
> Regarding installation you can folow this link:
> http://www.achtuning.kr/src/products/products_detail.php?product_mst_id=0022_00033
> Where you find this link:
> ...



Looks GREAT!!!
How much did the install cost you?

Thanks!

Terry


----------



## CC R line (Mar 27, 2011)

TMCCRline said:


> Looks GREAT!!!
> How much did the install cost you?
> 
> Thanks!
> ...


Thx Terry!

They used 3-4 houres to install the lights.
Here in norway that cost me about 2000 NOK, and that is the same as 400$.


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

CC R line said:


> Thx Terry!
> 
> They used 3-4 houres to install the lights.
> Here in norway that cost me about 2000 NOK, and that is the same as 400$.




Thanks for the reply!

Terry


----------



## enigmatoolnyc (Sep 9, 2011)

Diirk said:


> Those look pretty nice. Anyone tried them? I'm assuming you need a VAG to switch the DRL over to the turn signals....


Yes I have them on my 2011 CC, there very nice and easy to wire up. I'll post some pics in a few

Frankie


----------



## modderspot (Jan 29, 2011)

i just ordered myself DRL strip lighting... 
http://store.ijdmtoy.com/Hella-LEDayline-LED-Daytime-Running-Lights-DRL-p/led_ddl_sku78.htm


it says it connects to the battery, has a box, and connects to the light... is there anyway i scan possibly have it correspond with my OEM settings, which via VAG-COM, i turned off DRL's and i want them on when i want them to be on.. anyone deal with IJDMTOY yet?


----------



## raven6116 (Jan 14, 2012)

*curious*



meccausa said:


> Guys if you are having trouble translating from Chinese to English its because it's not chinese.
> 
> It's KOREAN. You can instantly tell by their website ending of kr for Korea/ Korean.
> 
> Just FYI... that being said I trust Korean made stuff over Chinese stuff even though im Chinese.


hi, i'm curious about your LED number plates. do u mind to show me with a picture of it? thanks bro!


----------



## Reading1800 (May 10, 2010)

How did the JLS lights pan out? There were a few shipping issues originally , now they have a V2 which look interesting:

http://www.jlstuning.com/Pssat CC led DRL Version2


----------



## jamill2012cc (Jan 4, 2012)

*Updates?*

Hey Frankie, which version did you have the V2 or the Korean ones? Does wiring them involve anything like resistors? If I install a euro switch will I have the ability to turn these on and off without the headlights or do I need to vag com my DRL's to my turn signals.


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

What about these?

http://www.aliexpress.com/store/908...16-OSRAM-LED-chips-with-Turn-Light-Error.html


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Rheinland Technik said:


> What about these?
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/908...16-OSRAM-LED-chips-with-Turn-Light-Error.html


I like em order then and see how it goes so I can


----------



## InvertedB (Jan 31, 2005)

I wonder if the LEDs turn off when the turn signal comes on like the others? Price is nice for sure, just not sure about the visibility of them in practice.


----------



## JLondon (Dec 18, 2011)

Rheinland Technik said:


> What about these?
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/908...16-OSRAM-LED-chips-with-Turn-Light-Error.html


 So, no one has tried these??


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

Reading1800 said:


> How did the JLS lights pan out? There were a few shipping issues originally , now they have a V2 which look interesting:
> 
> http://www.jlstuning.com/Pssat CC led DRL Version2


 I assume you're referring to the other poster who was talking about the JLC Version 1 lights posted here? http://www.jlclightings.com/Volkswagen-CC-LED-Daytime-Running-Lights-LED-DRL-p/001103-vw-2.htm 

Are JLS and JLC the same company?


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

Have you guys seen these? 

http://youtu.be/W0_-PN3DdVg 

Apparently a russian company called lightDNS.ru. I sent them an e-mail looking for a reply. Looks like they're starting to make LED Tails for some of the VWs out there as well....


----------



## NorCalRLine (Jun 12, 2012)

Any updates on this...


----------



## CCereal Killer (Jul 9, 2012)

I have the JLS lights. I ordered them beginning of july 2011 and did not receive them until mid september... so yes there were some shipping issues. 

Overall the quality is pretty good. They are def brighter than benz/audi and look awesome on the car. drl goes out when turn signal is activated, just like audi. Somehow, a bit of condensation got inside one of them around january of this year. With Iulian's (JLS owner) instructions, I was able to get it out myself. It happened again last month, so I sent them back to Romania for repair/replacement. I have a 1 year warranty on mine and I believe the new V2 has a 2 year. 

He is currently working on my lights and hopefully I'll have them back within a couple weeks. I'll post some pictures when I do.


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

usaf-lt-g said:


> Have you guys seen these?
> 
> http://youtu.be/W0_-PN3DdVg
> 
> Apparently a russian company called lightDNS.ru. I sent them an e-mail looking for a reply. Looks like they're starting to make LED Tails for some of the VWs out there as well....


I contacted those guys about a year ago and they were asking for about $700 at the time including shipping.


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

praneetloke said:


> I contacted those guys about a year ago and they were asking for about $700 at the time including shipping.


"In America, you put "In God We Trust" on your money..... In Russia, WE HAVE NO MONEY!"


----------



## JLondon (Dec 18, 2011)

What about these?

http://www.aliexpress.com/store/9088...ght-Error.html



JLondon said:


> So, no one has tried these??


 BUMP...


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

anybody runs these 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Super-Brigh...Parts_Accessories&hash=item2320508b8b&vxp=mtr


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> anybody runs these
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Super-Brigh...Parts_Accessories&hash=item2320508b8b&vxp=mtr


They don't look like a bad alternative to the Achtuning ones (that's what I have), although they don't really look "that" bright by the pictures. Looks like they'd be worth a shot though. The description on these things are terrible though.... I couldn't make out half of what the guy who wrote it was trying to say.


----------



## Cpartipilo (Jul 19, 2012)

I'm building my own from a set of clear lenses. I'll post my results whichever they are good or bad.

So far i opened the lenses and removed the original reflectors, i'm looking for a DRL capsule of the right size to put in there.


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> anybody runs these
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Super-Brigh...Parts_Accessories&hash=item2320508b8b&vxp=mtr



Not bad for less than half the price of our Achtuning Korea LED DRL's.....
Worth a try!
We need a beta tester.










TM


----------



## jdeltree (Jan 6, 2014)

Sorry to rejuvenate this old thread. I bought the ebay led drls and I did not like the output. I seem to prefer this LED capsule style where the leds (9) are placed on 1 strip and are adequately spaced. I have tried ordering the LED capsules from the link...even sent them an email - no response. Anyone know anywhere else I can pick these up or any alternatives with 9 leds spaced like these ones?

Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

jdeltree said:


> I seem to prefer this LED capsule style where the leds (9) are placed on 1 strip and are adequately spaced. I have tried ordering the LED capsules from the link...even sent them an email - no response. Anyone know anywhere else I can pick these up or any alternatives with 9 leds spaced like these ones?
> 
> Thanks.


I heard demand for these slowed down considerably due to the cheaper eBay alternatives so not sure if they're still being brought in but I'll find out. Still very happy with mine!


----------



## fizz215 (Jul 30, 2012)

jdeltree said:


> Sorry to rejuvenate this old thread. I bought the ebay led drls and I did not like the output. I seem to prefer this LED capsule style where the leds (9) are placed on 1 strip and are adequately spaced. I have tried ordering the LED capsules from the link...even sent them an email - no response. Anyone know anywhere else I can pick these up or any alternatives with 9 leds spaced like these ones?
> 
> Thanks.


grab these...they're awesome and a great price. enjoy 

www.aliexpress.com/snapshot/6120318209.htmlhttp://www.aliexpress.com/snapshot/6120318209.html


----------



## fizz215 (Jul 30, 2012)

fizz215 said:


> grab these...they're awesome and a great price. enjoy
> 
> www.aliexpress.com/snapshot/6120318209.htmlhttp://www.aliexpress.com/snapshot/6120318209.html


http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Volk...lamp-Osram-chips-flicker-turn/1156152474.html <== proper link


----------



## jdeltree (Jan 6, 2014)

The one's on Ali express don't fit the bill... 
I'll wait on DION...there's just a premium feel/look to the LED Capsule version..

Thanks for the comments. I will check back here for further feedback..


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

How much are these LED DRL now?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Doubt pricing has changed. _(I'm not taking the exchange rate into account though.)_


----------



## jdeltree (Jan 6, 2014)

Still no way to get them?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

jdeltree said:


> Still no way to get them?


There is still a way to get them. Keep in mind correspondence and shipment from Korea has to happen first. :thumbup:

*edit: LEDCapsule DRL from Korea no longer available.*


----------



## jdeltree (Jan 6, 2014)

OK. I will be on standby...


----------



## d0n (Jan 5, 2015)

found these on ebay
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Super-Brigh...-CC-/151416181774?hash=item23411b940e&vxp=mtr

for $95, 7 pieces available..


anybody try these? how does the instal work? vag com required? they turn on at the same time as the crappy stock DRLs?

thanks


----------



## d0n (Jan 5, 2015)

also here on amazon for $99

http://www.amazon.com/Generic-Led-Replace-Daytime-Running/dp/B00KUN6AFQ


and here for $150:

http://www.amazon.com/Daytime-Running-Lights-Passat-Yellow/dp/B00GUAHFHK


installation I found here:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5861526-eBay-LED-DRL-Turning-Signal-Install-and-Pics/page5

and here:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...to-your-CC&p=79014235&viewfull=1#post79014235


----------



## jdeltree (Jan 6, 2014)

Does anyone have these LED Capsule version for sale or resale?
I have used 2 of the ones found on ebay and one from dectane with tube lighting but I'm still not satisfied.
I think the LED Capsule is still the best.


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

jdeltree said:


> Does anyone have these LED Capsule version for sale or resale?
> I have used 2 of the ones found on ebay and one from dectane with tube lighting but I'm still not satisfied.
> I think the LED Capsule is still the best.


I have the achtuning / LED capsule but sorry not for sale. These are the original First
to market DRLs that were offered which were both turn signals and DRL. I think they cost me $550 originally. I agree that out of all the others... These definitely are the best. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdeltree (Jan 6, 2014)

Anyone who actually wants to sell? :|



usaf-lt-g said:


> I have the achtuning / LED capsule but sorry not for sale. These are the original First
> to market DRLs that were offered which were both turn signals and DRL. I think they cost me $550 originally. I agree that out of all the others... These definitely are the best.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Hit up some of these guys doing retrofit headlight projects that are all the rage now. I have to assume someone here in the U.S. can remake them with the same amount of quality.


----------

